# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  Сильно "тормозит" интернет :(

## Настя

Собственно, сабж: чем может быть вызвана низкая скорость интернета? В безопасном режиме тестирование показывает приличную скорость. Антивирус регулярно обновляется. Но медленный интернет вымотал уже все нервы

----------


## JAHolper

А сам компьютер не тормозит?
Видимо что-то кушает весь интернет. Если антивирус действительно хорошо справляется со своими обязанностями, то проверьте различные торрент-клиенты, возможно их стоит отключить. Или другие программы, которые выходят в интернет, может быть что-то постоянно обновляется?
Вообще можно какой-нибудь программой посмотреть список всех программ, которые имеют доступ к сети и увидеть какая и сколько качает. Там уже и решить что нам портит жизнь.

Хотя, вообще, наиболее часто эта проблема возникает из-за плохо функционирующего антивируса, который даёт свободу на компе всяким там троянам и рекламным вирусам.

----------


## Настя

Нет, вроде, сам комп работает как обычно... Торрент-клиенты выключены - проверила. Список программ посмотрела через диспетчер задач - только мне это ничего не говорит, я в них абсолютно не разбираюсь

----------


## kalita

Заскриньте процессы в диспетчере задач, может там что-то "кушает" много оперативки.

----------


## Настя

Кажется, вся проблема была, всё-таки, в вирусах. Сегодня сделала полную проверку - и скорость стала лучше, и сам компьютер, вроде, быстрее начал "соображать". В общем, пока меня всё устраивает - вопрос снят

----------

